# Suds Relief



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Service call, water on floor in front of dishwasher in a banks break room, I start it up and out comes the suds, who put regular dish soap in the dishwasher? :laughing:


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

seen that 20 or 30 times and none of them will admit they put the wrong soap in the dishwasher


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron said:


> Service call, water on floor in front of dishwasher in a banks break room, I start it up and out comes the suds, who put regular dish soap in the dishwasher? :laughing:


My ex wife did that once and she yelled at me because suds were everywhere. Like it was my fault cuz she did it


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

house plumber said:


> My ex wife did that once and she yelled at me because suds were everywhere. Like it was my fault cuz she did it


it's never the womens fault


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Used to get that all the time, when I worked in apartment maintenance. People out on their own for the first time, I guess Mama never taught them how to use a dishwasher. :detective:
The other thing that would happen, is there gas would get shut off because they didn't know how to pay bills on time.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

house plumber said:


> My ex wife did that once and she yelled at me because suds were everywhere. Like it was my fault cuz she did it


You should of drawn her a diagram, on how to use a dishwasher.:yes:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Its that woman learning curve. Dangerous cruve at that.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Suds


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> You should of drawn her a diagram, on how to use a dishwasher.:yes:


 
I need to draw her a diagram on how to use a treadmill.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

you can use regular dish soap, but you only need about 1/8th the amount of detergent or else you'll end up with a mess. Not advice I pass on to customers though.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

house plumber said:


> My ex wife did that once and she yelled at me because suds were everywhere. Like it was my fault cuz she did it


This just doesn't make sense. Why would a woman even think we would touch one unless,....maybe she asked us to fix it.:whistling2:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I need to draw her a diagram on how to use a treadmill.


 Nice. You two still speak I presume.:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

njoy plumbing said:


> Nice. You two still speak I presume.:laughing:


 
only when it comes to our daughter.


----------

